

LEGO Robot Solves Any Rubik’s Cube In Less Than 12 Seconds - mhb
http://singularityhub.com/2010/02/17/lego-robot-solves-any-rubiks-cube-in-less-than-12-seconds-video/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This has been submitted before, as a simple search will show:
<http://searchyc.com/rubik+lego?sort=by_date>

